
Apple Factory Thefts: Secret Tunnels, Hidden Crawl Spaces - ballmers_peak
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/inside-apple-factory-thefts-secret-tunnels-hidden-crawl-spaces?pu=hackernews11vvpt&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=unlock
======
ballmers_peak
Hi everyone, Jay from The Information here. We have unlocked this article
specifically for the HN community. Enjoy!

~~~
filleokus
Yay! I saw the URL posted on Macrumors and planned on posting it here in the
hope of you coming here and unlocking it, but you beat me to it :-).

------
adaryana
Thanks. Good read and has a new twist in the trade espionage era - though
clearly aaple started doing this before these issues to maintain the surprise
factor at event launches. reply

